# What Rifles or Pistols Are You Using for Hunting or Shooting?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

What rifles or pistols have you had, have now, or would like to have for hunting or shooting activities?  You can share what you like and don't like in this thread.  This is a neat Colt from the past, wouldn't mind having that one even if only just for show.  











​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

About the Browning 1911.380ACP semi-automatic pistol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

My husband bought one of these a couple of years ago.  We've taken it out to the woods for target practice, and it's really fun to shoot and feels very comfortable to hold.





​


----------



## IKE (Oct 6, 2015)

Counting BB guns I've been a gun owner since I was around 9 years old (now 65) and I was a competitive rifle and handgun shooter for many years. I've also been a avid deer, small game, upland bird and waterfowl hunter all my life. I have been a member of my local outdoor gun club since the late 80's (just a ten minute drive from home).......I've also reloaded my own ammo since the late 80's.

Since retiring April 1st I have been going to the range a lot more, at least twice weekly for two or three hours early in the mornings.......early weekdays it's normal have the range all to myself.

I went this morning and fired two of my handguns, one in 45 ACP and the other in .357 Mag........I've got an appointment tomorrow morning but my plans are to be on the range again early Thursday morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

It's good that you're getting some practice in at the range Ike, and it's nice to have it all to yourself, you must be a very good shot already having been in competitions for years.  We don't hunt, but would if we needed the food.  When we went camping recently, there were hunters using blackpowder and bows, but we didn't really hear much activity.  I only shoot the wildlife with my camera.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful old west Colt SB, and the Browning 1911 .380 is a fine looking weapon as well.



SeaBreeze said:


> My husband bought one of these a couple of years ago.  We've taken it out to the woods for target practice, and it's really fun to shoot and feels very comfortable to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you posted this, I had forgotten about it, but I really would love to get a lever action Henry for plinking.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Beautiful old west Colt SB, and the Browning 1911 .380 is a fine looking weapon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you posted this, I had forgotten about it, but I really would love to get a lever action Henry for plinking.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2015)

I own several firearms....everything from a nice Ruger .22 auto pistol, to a Browning BAR .300 WinMag....including a nice collectible pair of Winchester 30-30 octagon barrel lever actions (carbine and rifle) from the 1860's. I used to do quite a bit of hunting, but have limited that activity as I have gotten older.  The last deer I took was about a year ago, when I took a doe with a broken leg who would not have made it through the Winter.  Anymore, I put out some corn in the Winter to help the local herd get through the Winter...and enjoy watching them more than hunting.  My best shot was probably a few years ago, when I went out to my cousins ranch in Wyoming, and took a big elk with the BAR...at a distance of about 650 yards....I brought back 3 big coolers of some of the best meat I've ever tasted.

We have a big open meadow to the East of the house, with a 100 Ft. ridge of heavy forest behind it....it's an ideal target range.  A couple of times a year, I take the firearms out of the safe, put a couple of rounds through them, then clean and oil them before they go back in "storage.  

About the only "hunting" I've done recently was just a few days ago.  We had a bunch of Armadillo's invade the yard, and they were digging holes all over the place...plus these pests are know to carry Leprosy.  So, one evening I had my wife operate the spotlight, while I picked 4 of them off with the Winchester .22.  The next morning I picked them up with a big pair of Channel Lock pliers, tossed them in my burn pit, and filled it with scrap wood, and some Diesel fuel, and cremated the pests.  Then, I put the pliers in a bucket of bleach and soapy water just to be safe.  I think I got them all, as I haven't seen any more new "holes".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2015)

*Taylor's .44 Magnum 1892 Alaskan Rifle*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2015)

Our family comes out every fall to do some skeet shooting..My youngest son comes out every year, before deer season, to site his deer rifle.

.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 8, 2015)

I have 6 guns.  They are not fancy.  Will try to describe correctly.

Two were hand-me-down gifts from my father >30 years ago

1. Harrington & Richardson Topper, Model M48, 20 ga, break action, SN indicates  mfg 1949
2. Stevens Model 15, .22 rifle, bolt action, manual cock, no SN's (made 1937-1948)

Inherited 4 more in 2006
 
 3. Ruger Model 10/22 rifle with Weaver scope, 1991
4. Winchester shotgun, Model 37, 16 ga., single-shot, break action.  They had no SN's, only made between 1936 and 1963.
5. Ruger Mark II target, .22 caliber pistol, 10 shot magazine, Weaver scope, SN obscured by scope (1982-2004)
*6. Smith & Wesson .32 caliber hand-ejector double-action revolver, 6" barrel.  Grip has been replaced with  a cheap one. 
   (I think it's a) Model 1903, 5th change.  If so,  SN 122xxx  indicates late 20's to early 30's?
*Corrected id (see post #25, later)

This last one has been a puzzle.  If anyone knows anything about it please let me know:





I have never shot a shotgun.  Would not attempt it now unless someone were with me to show me how it behaves. Wouldn't have much use for a handgun, but some of them are pretty cool as antiques, and I could enjoy being a collector.  Would NEVER store a loaded weapon anywhere. My grandmother taught me to use a .22 rifle when I was a little kid, probably to the horror of my father, but he never said anything (she was his mother-in-law).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

Nancy, I asked my husband to look at your post, and he's not familiar with that gun.  We have a Smith & Wesson Model 66 .357, loaded and ready if needed, but we haven't needed it at all, thank goodness, in the last 40 years.  Here's a similar pic I found online.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our family comes out every fall to do some skeet shooting..My youngest son comes out every year, before deer season, to site his deer rifle.



Looks like good family fun Ken!


----------



## imp (Oct 8, 2015)

*Mystery Smith!*

Nancy, I'm going to say that is likely a "K" frame Smith & Wesson Model 14, in .38 Special caliber, but not positive.   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photos and guns Thomas!  Looks like a good spot for target practice.  Imp, most I've had to deal with were rattlesnakes, and the ol' long handled shovel did the trick.



That is my wife's weapon of choice...

She also uses a Daisy to chase away varmints that she does not want to harm..
.

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2015)

Great pictures of your wife Ken, kudos to her for not wanting to harm the critters, my kinda gal! :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 9, 2015)

imp said:


> Nancy, I'm going to say that is likely a "K" frame Smith & Wesson Model 14, in .38 Special caliber, but not positive.   imp



Imp, you are partly correct, and your comment made me look more. I'm really stupid. It's a .32-20, not a .32. 

 (Didn't even know there was a difference)





Smith & Wesson .32-20 Hand Ejector Model of 1905, 4th Change 
A .32-20 caliber, 6-shot fluted cylinder, with a 4, 5, or 6 inch round barrel. It has either a blue or nickel finish with hard rubber or checkered walnut grips. 
It is built on a K frame and has 5 screws. The butt can be either round or square with standard sights or a square butt with target sights. 

And from an excerpt from _Smith & Wesson Hand Guns,_ by Roy C. McHenry and Walter F. Roper....

_... From May 21, 1915, SN 65,701 to SN 127,160, July, 1924 manufactured _(not necessarily shipped from factory until up to 1940_). 
Heat treated with No. 81,287, September 2, 1919. Front sight flat top with No. 109,161, June 2, 1922. 
_
My SN is 122,xxx. (Not posting the whole thing because it might be stolen from the Mafia. Ha!)

So this narrows it down to 1922-1924 mfg, but maybe not purchased until much later.  For some reason I have to date these.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 9, 2015)

Regarding the rattlesnake- I understand killing a venomous snake that's in or near the house; protecting my family and animals comes first.    If possible, I try to collect a rattlesnake in a 5 gal. bucket(with lid!) and take them for a couple mile ride out into the desert for release.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2015)

I've never killed a rattlesnake outside of my back yard, and I've seen quite a few on my walks.  Years ago, my dog was bit in the yard by one, caught him by surprise from behind, as the dog would never go near one normally.  I had to rush him to emergency vets, as once I shaved his leg and saw it was a snakebite, and he started panting heavily, I knew he needed attention.  They gave him anti-venom, kept him overnight on IVs.  After that, if I see one, I'll kill it with the shovel.  Saw this baby on a walk on a bike trail, just left it alone.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

We are responsible gun owners.  My husband keeps a loaded pistol in the headboard of the bed, it has a sliding door in front of it.  Here in these mts there is a lot of drug activity (meth labs, pot farms and a few run by drug cartels) and it brings with it other crimes.  We have drug busts here regularly, especially in the fall when the pot is ready to harvest.  We never have any children in our house but when our little grand-daughter visits (she's 8 and has been here one time) my husband unloads it and puts it high up in the closet.  He has other firearms but I only have one.  Mine is a pistol that shots reg and magnum 22 shells.  We can't shoot here on our property because it's flat and we have too many neighbors.  Well, my internet will only let me upload one photo right now.  I'll try to put mine on later.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like us Linda, loaded gun at the ready if it's needed, no kids around either.  When my nephews visited, my husband unloaded it and put the bullets in a nearby location...our room was off limits to the boys anyway without supervision.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

That's good SeaBreeze, I think most people are like us.  The ones I know are anyway.  Our bedroom is off limits to about everyone and I keep the door closed when we have company because it's usually not as neat as the other rooms.  Our bedroom is also our office so I have papers and painting supplies and stuff I plan to list on eBay and just all sorts of things I need to deal with.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

Imp, here is a picture I ran across on the internet while searching.  Belongs to a man on a collector's forum. Ain't it pretty? 

_"A Smith & Wesson 5-screw 44 Magnum with a nickel finish and Class A-engraving." (1956)


(See post #39 for image.)

_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 14, 2015)

imp said:


> Front porch ceiling of our farmhouse had 4 columns of concrete block rising up from the concrete floor to support the ceiling. For several years running, a Phoebe bird built her nest atop one of the columns, as just enough space was there. One evening, dark outside, I stepped out the front door, porch light on, and saw:
> 
> a five-foot King Snake evidently "glued" to the wide-side of the block column with the nest at the top! No time to try for a picture, the snake had apparently used the sharp edges of it's underside "scales" to "hook" on the mortar lines between blocks! The sight unnerved me, thought I was seeing something that could not exist! The snake's head was a little more than a foot below the nest, I called to my wife to quick bring a broom. I swiked the snake off the column whereupon it fell the four feet to the ground below; by then she had grabbed the shotgun kept behind the front door, I could vaguely see the snake down in the flowers below, fired once, and it disappeared.
> 
> ...



Sorry for going off topic here but I could not get my gun fast enough before this snake got all 3 chicks!!

.

.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2015)

Strange, it was just a simple link.  Oh well, here is a screenshot.  

Edit: I remember to view that forum as a guest you had to click a popup screen that said
you were over 18, or something like that.  I'll bet that's it.  You need a cookie on you pc to view it.  


_"A Smith & Wesson 5-screw 44 Magnum with a nickel finish and Class A-engraving." (1956)_


----------



## Linda (Oct 14, 2015)

Ken, I don't think your photos are off topic at all.  Snakes and guns go together, that's why we have guns.   Or one of the reasons.  Those pics are disgusting and scary but I'm glad you posted them.  Is this at your place?  I dare you to walk out there ever again without looking up first.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2015)

Linda said:


> Ken, I don't think your photos are off topic at all.  Snakes and guns go together, that's why we have guns.   Or one of the reasons.  Those pics are disgusting and scary but I'm glad you posted them.  Is this at your place?  I dare you to walk out there ever again without looking up first.



Yes it is our front porch!! We no longer let the barn swallows build their nests there too much drama/mess!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2015)

My son,grandson and son-in-law came out yesterday for some target shooting...Great time..


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2015)

My go-to favorite is my Rossi .38. 

We can't shoot on our property; we might hit a neighbor and we're too old for prison. 

I like the indoor range close to here, and we have some friends with 115 acres who have a range. Nice!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

Rumaging around in my father's garage again and found these wooden boxes on a shelf.  Can anyone tell me what might be in them? 

 It surely has something to do with guns.  I don't want to go prying them apart because I don't want to hammer them back together. My father had a 30-06 for which he reloaded cartridges. I'm guessing it's cartridges? Or gunpowder? Which do they pack like that? There are no other visible markings, but they are too heavy to lift out of the shelf and check.nthego:  Should I be worried about the ATF?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2015)

Hubby says it's probably 20, 1kg bags of gunpowder, second guess would be primers.  If it was bullets, it wouldn't be labeled explosive.  He says you shouldn't be worried about the ATF, none of that is illegal and you should be able to have as much as you want.  The weight is really too heavy for primers, so likely gunpowder.

PS:  that is a fancy looking gun Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

Yikes!!!  How do I get rid of that.  It's probably old and no good.  At least 10 years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2015)

If it's in sealed cans, and it likely is, it's probably still good.  If it were me, I'd try to sell it, the buyer should be knowledgeable about the shelf life.  http://www.rifleshootermag.com/uncategorized/how-to-determine-gunpowder-shelf-life/


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

The qty marking (1200) is IMO the giveaway. Imported ammunition, very heavy, 1200 rounds to the crate would likely make it 7.62 X 39 caliber, my guess, used in the venerable AK-47s  and Chinese SKS rifles.

7.62 X 51, our common .308 caliber is way too heavy for one crate. 5.56 X 45, our common .223 Remington, is a possibility, though, but I think the weight shown, is it 24KG(?) that's over 50 lbs., so not likely .223. 

I bought plenty packed that way, just before the  Clinton arms bill, folks were hauling crates like yours stacked 8-high on refrigerator dollies out of the gun shows to their cars! Mountains of them were offered for sale, back then. 

Open a box up! The stuff will be useable for 50 years, likely.   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

Well Imp, my father did have a Chinese SKS rifle, because I remember buying it for him at Walmart over 20 years ago upon his request.  Ha!   So I have two different opinions.  Guess I'll have to open one.   The link in SB's post said gunpowder could be used as lawn fertilizer.  I also found 150 rounds of 32-20 cartridges for the revolver, so that takes care of all the shooting I would ever want to do with that one.  Now if I can just find some simple .22LR shells.  They are sold out everywhere in town.  A supply and demand issue due to hoarding they say.


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Nan, if I had had a daughter, how much I would have wished she be like you! You remember stuff. Important.

The SKS was a predecessor to the AK-47, had a non-removable 10-round pivoted magazine. They sold here in America around $ 88 originally. Came covered in grease. Not a particularly great rifle, but not bad for the price. They had wooden stocks, and were imbued with the "lug" needed to hook on a bayonet. They were military rifles, surely not to be classified  as "assault rifles", but being military, the anti-gunners here though they were extremely bad. Today, asking prices are $500 +. 

How well have the banks done, investing-wise, in comparison? Thanks for sharing!   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

imp said:


> .... Came covered in grease....



Yes, that's why I remember it so well!  It was covered in grease! :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2015)

imp said:


> Imported ammunition, very heavy, 1200 rounds to the crate would likely make it 7.62 X 39 caliber offered for sale, back then. Open a box up!



Imp, you are the winner!   Found a 4th crate today already opened.   That's exactly what was in there, made in China.


----------



## Linda (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm wondering if any of you here have had any problems with family or close friends who feel differently than you do regarding gun ownership? (And I'm not talking about this forum or internet friends, I already know the answer to that).  We come from a family of hunters and guns have always been a part of our life.  A few days ago we had a big family blow up (mostly just to me via a phone call and a personal message via FB --- than the silent treatment.) regarding a family member who lives on 87 acres purchasing a large rifle (a killing machine as it was referred to) for target practice.  We knew a few in the family believe very strongly in gun control so we've never discussed it but this recent purchase (purchased legally from a California gun dealer with a 10 day waiting period) has them acting like someone plans to do a full out elementary school massacre!  Anyway, I'm hurt and shocked and hoping each side will keep their opinions to themselves.  (In my family NOT on this thread


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2015)

No Linda.  Although we didn't have guns in the home when I was a kid, several members of my family have decided to own them as adults, including myself.  My husband's guns really, but we both have used them over the years for target practice, and protection while camping in the back woods. 

 My older sister has taken some lessons with her daughter and son in law, and is considering purchasing a small pistol and getting a concealed carry permit.  I don't have one, but if I ever felt the desire to carry when I'm in town, then I wouldn't hesitate to go through the process.

  My oldest sister, who passed years ago, her husband had guns in the home all the time, as he used to hunt deer when in season.  Most of our friends own guns also.  Nobody I've known has ever had to use their guns to shoot an attacker.

  You don't need to live on acreage to own some rifles, you don't need an excuse at all.  I bet nobody is criticizing those who choose not to own or are anti-gun, so who are they to judge those in your family who do.  I personally wouldn't be hurt or shocked, if needed I'd just tell them to mind their own business and let the chips fall where they may.  I hate when people try to make everyone around them agree with their beliefs, and pout when they don't get cooperation.


----------



## IKE (Nov 28, 2015)

I currently have no anti-gun family members or friends to argue with about my choice of being pro gun, a life long gun owner and hunter........I weeded those people out of my life long ago.

I have found that if a person feels strongly about something and another person also feels strongly about the same thing, no matter what the subject but completely opposite, in all probability neither one is going to change their views or convince the other to change theirs and it only builds a lasting barrier in the relationship so there is no reason to get in a heated debate and afterwards try to maintain the relationship.......life is too short, just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful pistol, Nancy. I'll take a pair of them please. I would like to get a revolver as all my guns are automatics. .380, 9mm and a 22LR. I had a .357 which I traded in on my automatic, but am thinking about getting a Midnight Special.


----------



## Agman (Nov 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Beautiful pistol, Nancy. I'll take a pair of them please. I would like to get a revolver as all my guns are automatics. .380, 9mm and a 22LR. I had a .357 which I traded in on my automatic, but am thinking about getting a Midnight Special.


Pappy, I love revolvers and my bride is a fan of autoloaders.  Our licenses are valid for both kinds. Got a Ruger 44 magnum Super Blackhawk and a Ruger 357...just love Ruger.  Regarding your getting a "Midnight Special", check out Ruger's Single Six revolver with interchangeable cylinders of 22 and 22 magnum.  We line up clothes pins on the clothes line and shoot from 50 feet.  Very accurate pistol.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, Agman I will. My 357 was a Ruger too. Kinda wish I'd kept it. In Florida, my CCL covers both types. I've got to stop buying holsters though. I have enough now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2015)

We've had this a long time, I think my husband bought it in the '70s, nice little revolver. This is just an online photo I found that looked similar, Smith & Wesson Chiefs 38 Special No. 36.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

Sweet, Seabreeze.


----------



## Agman (Nov 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've had this a long time, I think my husband bought it in the '70s, nice little revolver. This is just an online photo I found that looked similar, Smith & Wesson Chiefs 38 Special No. 36.



*That is really a nice one, SeaBreeze.  Very similar to my truck pistol.  And, the one I carry on my bike.  My favorite uncle was an FBI agent and he used his duty pistol to teach me how to shoot when I was about 10 years old and it was a snub nosed 38.*


----------



## Linda (Dec 2, 2015)

My husband told me this morning  that black Friday broke the record for gun sales in the U.S. in one day.   So I googled it real fast and just read a headline.  It said there  were 185K gun background checks, which has to be done before you can  take the gun home.  I'm just assuming a lot of people are giving guns as gifts this year.  All I'm giving, the few I give to, is a little cash and lottery scratch-offs in a card.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

Linda, I don't know of anyone who buys a gun as a gift for their husband or someone else, unless maybe if that person specified wanting an exact model.  I think that buying a gun is a very personal thing, and the owner must get the feel for the firearm and really want to make the purchase.  I'm sure there are a lot of gun purchases during the holiday season, but maybe they are just folks buying themselves a little gift?  

The Uberti 1873 Rifle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

*VINTAGE Firearm Ads*

Vintage Firearm Ads 


1923 Colt Pistol/Revolver







1905 Winchester Shotgun






1902 Stevens "Favorite" Rifle






1912 Smith & Wesson Revolver






1912 Colt Revolver


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

1935 Daisy Air Rifle







1949 Marlin Rifle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2015)

*Full Review of Century Arms Canik TP9sa 9mm Pistol*

I haven't watched this whole video, but it looks like a nice piece.


----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I haven't watched this whole video, but it looks like a nice piece.



I never did jump on the 9mm bandwagon and at this stage I don't see me getting one......I like and shoot more semi autos in 45 acp and revolvers in .38 Spl., .357 Mag and .44 Mag.

It's good seeing your pro gun posts SB and I for one appreciate it.......Thanks !

It seems like every other day there are anti gun posts here and I never join in......I get tired of the bantering back and forth post, after post, after post for nothing.

For those that care to read it I figure my profile says it all..........Thanks again !


----------



## Ina (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Sea, The first gun I ever touched came from some land my father was plowing. I was about seven and my job was to pick up rocks and long roots. I found what I thought was a root, I pulled with all my might, and up came a rusty rifle.  I was too little to know what I had found, but my father traded that gun for a used 1951 Ford tracker.  Plowing got a lot easier after that.

I have always been around guns, and when I was about 29, I got one of those kits to build a replica of a flintlock rifle. I even got to carve the stock to personalize it for a friend.  The hardest part of all was loading (Hoping) the right amount of gunpowder, and then firing it for the first time.  It had to be fired at least 50 times to seat the barrel into the stock properly.

But other than practicing at a range now days, my gun lives under the pillow on the other side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Great story Ina, so good that your Dad was able to get a needed tractor in exchange for that gun, that had to make you feel good about your find.   Last time we went camping there were some hunters around, my husband said it was Bow and Black Powder season.  Can't say I ever shot a black powder rifle or pistol.  Awesome that you built a replica of a flintlock rifle and carved the stock to personalize it.  BTW, I also enjoyed all your artwork in your photo album, you're truly talented in many areas.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've had this a long time, I think my husband bought it in the '70s, nice little revolver. This is just an online photo I found that looked similar, Smith & Wesson Chiefs 38 Special No. 36.




A beautiful revolver, I could kick myself for selling the own I had.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2015)

I could kick myself now for giving my dad's Chinese SKS rifle to my cousin, because I found 4000 rounds of ammunition in the garage.  Cousin wouldn't take any ammunition because he said it would be too old.   I would make myself learn to use it now.


----------



## imp (Dec 13, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I could kick myself now for giving my dad's Chinese SKS rifle to my cousin, because I found 4000 rounds of ammunition in the garage.  Cousin wouldn't take any ammunition because he said it would be too old.   I would make myself learn to use it now.



Ship it to me, I'll pay shipping costs. A legal venture guaranteed by the "Gun Owners' Protection Act, 1986", which removed restrictions on movement of ammunition, allowing shipping of long-arm (not handgun) ammunition person to person. "Course, UPS won't carry it, nor USPS, but DHL, Fed-Ex OK. 

Give ya, $300 / 1000.    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Imp, I didn't think that ammo could be "too old" as Nancy's cousin suggested, what do you think?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2015)

imp said:


> Ship it to me, I'll pay shipping costs. A legal venture guaranteed by the "Gun Owners' Protection Act, 1986", which removed restrictions on movement of ammunition, allowing shipping of long-arm (not handgun) ammunition person to person. "Course, UPS won't carry it, nor USPS, but DHL, Fed-Ex OK.
> 
> Give ya, $300 / 1000.    imp



Imp, it is unbelievably heavy!  I can't even lift one crate of 1200.  Surely the shipping costs would be more than the shells are worth. I wonder if a pawn shop would take it.  Certainly don't want to give it to the neighbors (another story).


----------



## IKE (Dec 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Imp, it is unbelievably heavy!  I can't even lift one crate of 1200.  Surely the shipping costs would be more than the shells are worth. I wonder if a pawn shop would take it.  Certainly don't want to give it to the neighbors (another story).



A local pawn shop or small gun shop would probably be your best bet and that is the way I'd go.....the ammo should still go 'bang' just fine.

To help you price it and give you a rough idea what it may go for I just went to a forum where some of us "Okies" hang out and looked at what the ammo is selling for locally person to person (three ads) with no store or sales tax involved.

1000 = $240.00........900 = $230.00........820 = $175.00...........naturally a retail shop is going to have to make money on the ammo so try to figure that into your asking price.

Imp's offer is more than fair but if it were me and I didn't have a nickle in it and I just wanted to make it go away quickly locally without messing with shipping it I'd offer it for some where around $175.00 per 1000.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you IKE! That is useful info.  Maybe I'll get rid of the 3 full crates and keep the open one.  I may actually purchase another SKS, who knows?  I'm feeling bold lately.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2015)

*Shooting and Showing the Historical Walther P38*

This one was made by Mauser, 'bringback' from WWII.


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

I know everyone here has been pulling their hair out wondering what to chip in together for and get ole Ike for Xmas well here it is.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Viewitem.aspx?Item=530941845

I have two XP-100's now, one chambered in 7mm Benchrest and the other in .223 Remington that I've used in IHMSA competitions for years but they need a little company.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks sweet Ike, I think you'll have to depend on Santa for that gift, hope you've been a nice boy all year.   I don't think I've ever seen a gun with a grip quite like that one, or shaped like that either, interesting!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

*Ten Most Popular Firearms*

This listing is from 2012, more here.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> I know everyone here has been pulling their hair out wondering what to chip in together for and get ole Ike for Xmas well here it is.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Viewitem.aspx?Item=530941845.



I'd have to shoot something like that on a bench rest...using both hands.  If I tried to fire something with a stock like that, freehand, I'd probably smash my glasses, with the scope.


----------



## Agman (Dec 20, 2015)

*Good article, SB.  Thanks for posting.  Proud to say that I have some of the ones mentioned in the list.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

*Worst Firearms in History*

Here are the ten worst firearms in history, more here.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2015)

A picture of my little .380 and pocket holster. This is my carry gun. You'd never know it is in your pocket.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

That's a nice one Pappy, small but power if you need it.   Here's what some recommend as the best concealed carry guns of 2015.


----------



## IKE (Dec 24, 2015)

Not a lowly, archaic old school revolver in the bunch. 

Anyone that has done "a lot" of shooting with semi autos, of any caliber, has experienced a jam of some sort, myself included......do you want the malfunction to appear when you actually NEED a firearm ?

Although in my case he was preaching to the choir, the retired Okla. State Trooper who taught the concealed carry class I went through was a firm believer in revolvers for both carry and home defense. When you're in a 'situation' and your mind is going 90 miles an hour there is no slide to pull back, no safety to disengage etc........just pick it up and pull the trigger.

I read somewhere (and I agree) years ago that there are two types of semi auto handgun owners......those who have experienced a malfunction and those that will.

I own several semis in different calibers but for carry I use a S & W 442 and for home defense I have loaded revolvers in .38 Special (or .357 mag revolvers loaded with .38's) scattered here and there in my home.

Why the .38 Special ?.......it can do the job that needs to be done and the wife shoots it well and she can handle the recoil.

For those that feel 100% comfortable with their semis reliability, for home and self defense, that is fine but for me I'll stick with my revolvers for protection (even tho I have a lower round count) and keep my semis for the range and plinking.


----------



## Agman (Dec 24, 2015)

*​My thoughts exactly, Ike.  The wheel gun works for me.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2015)

We don't do a lot of shooting, so we've never had any jams, but I know it's a possibility.  Neither of us conceal carry yet, but if we do, seems like our little S&W Chiefs 38 Special No. 36 would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Agman (Dec 24, 2015)

*Many years ago when my bride and I got our CCLs  she bought me a 9mm semi-auto for a birthday present for me to use as my truck pistol.  I took it back to the dealer and exchanged it for my snub nosed 38 Special revolver.  It fits perfectly in the tank bags on my road bikes as well.  There is just something about the way that a wheel gun feels in one's hand that is so much better than a semi-auto.  It is just a matter of personal preference.  My bride, for instance, absolutely loves her Kel-Tec 9mm semi-auto and would have no other pistol.  *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2015)

Agman. I have the same 9mm Kel-Tec, too. Great small gun. A little hard to get use to long trigger pull but gets better. My .380 is a Kel-Tec too.


----------



## Agman (Dec 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Agman. I have the same 9mm Kel-Tec, too. Great small gun. A little hard to get use to long trigger pull but gets better. My .380 is a Kel-Tec too.



*Pappy, when my bride secured her CCL  it became time to buy her a pistol.  Our rural gun dealer is a retired Texas Department of Public Safety (State Police) officer and he strongly recommended the Kel-Tec pistol.  When I got back to the ranch I did a bunch of research on Kel-Tec and was very impressed.  When I saw the photo of your pistol I thought that it is a Kel-Tec.  Glad you like yours.  It is a lot of pistol for the money.   *


----------



## IKE (Dec 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We don't do a lot of shooting, so we've never had any jams, but I know it's a possibility.  Neither of us conceal carry yet, but if we do, seems like our little S&W Chiefs 38 Special No. 36 would fit the bill nicely.




SB that little S & W mdl. 36 snub nose will serve you well.

The reason some people, like myself, prefer a non exposed / internal hammer like the S & W 442 and 642 for carry is that they do not have a exposed hammer and therefore they don't have a tendency hang up on clothing or the inside of a purse when being drawn quickly.

Another plus it that the 442 and the 642 are also Airweights which will make them a little lighter for carry.

Here's the exact model I carry (scroll down to about the bottom of the page for a larger picture)   http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Viewitem.aspx?item=532994983.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for your input Ike, I looked at the photo, nice little gun there!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2015)

Agman said:


> *Pappy, when my bride secured her CCL  it became time to buy her a pistol.  Our rural gun dealer is a retired Texas Department of Public Safety (State Police) officer and he strongly recommended the Kel-Tec pistol.  When I got back to the ranch I did a bunch of research on Kel-Tec and was very impressed.  When I saw the photo of your pistol I thought that it is a Kel-Tec.  Glad you like yours.  It is a lot of pistol for the money.   *



And another point, they are made north of us in Cocoa, Florida. I purchased both from pawn shops. The 9 was new and the .380 had been shot a few times.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2015)

I carry a weapon for EXTREME defensive reasons, no other reason. I hope I never have to use it. On an open carry thread, the talk is about displaying your weapon at all times. I don't believe I would carry open because it could invite a "High Noon" mentality in some people. If acholol is envolved,, you can bet there will be problems.
I would prefer no one knows that I am armed.


----------



## Agman (Dec 25, 2015)

*I will not open carry when the new law takes effect.  In this part of the country we assume that everyone is armed.  If, in fact, the "High Noon" mentality emerges, my best guess is that it will be in large cities.  I really don't think it will happen, though.  It will be interesting to see how it comes down at a time when pastors of large churches have pistols stowed in their pulpits.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2015)

*Review with Videos of ArmaLite AR-10*

Read more and see the three videos here. 









Most folks knows Apple computers started in a California garage. Less well known: the modern small arms industry was born the same way. “America’s rifle,” the AR-15, owes it genesis to not one but two post-War California aircraft company employees and backyard gunmakers: Eugene Stoner, Design Engineer for Whittaker, and George Sullivan, Chief Patent Counsel for Lockheed. When Sullivan convinced the gun enthusiast running Fairchild Engine & Airplane Corporation to set-up ArmaLite, Stoner and his patents formed the basis of the new venture. The California-dreamin’ start-up applied advanced aeronautic plastics and alloy technology to the business of making guns.

The original plan: hunting rifles. After the AR-5 found favor with the military, Stoner and his crew set their sights on the Big Kahuna. In 1955, the Army was looking to replace the M1 Garand  with the Springfield Armory T-44 (an updated Garand) and the T-48 (a version of the FN FAL).

Stoner’s AR-10 was a revolution. It featured an integral carrying handle with an internal charging handle mounted within. Because the bolt locked into a steel extension on the barrel, not the receiver itself, the AR-10 could be built with aircraft-grade aluminum receivers. Where the T-44 and T-48’s stock and other furniture were wood, the AR-10’s was plastic. The gun weighed less than seven pounds.

In the end, the AR-10 didn’t make the cut. The T-44 was adopted as the M-14 rifle in 1959. The AR-10 fell victim to its own weaknesses (normal in early models of any product), prejudice within the Army Ordnance Corps, and the other rifle makers’ political juice. So Armalite scaled down the original AR-10 design and built a lighter and smaller second gen AR-15 in 5.56 x 45mm caliber. Ultimately, Stoner’s bosses sold the design to Colt Industries.

After a fortuitous luncheon meeting and a product demo (blasting watermelons), General Curtis LeMay of the USAF ordered 15,000 of these “cute” little AR-15 rifles for the USAF. Over 10,000,000 M-16s/M4s/AR-15s later, provided by a number of different USGI approved manufacturers, the AR family of weapons is to the free world what the Avtomat Kalashnikova (AK) series of weapons is to many of the bad guys we face on the world’s battlefields: the symbol of what we stand for.

The AR-series of weapons is also one of the longest running American service rifles (killing bad guys since 1966) in history. It’s still going strong with its latest variant, the M4. But that’s the subject for another story.

With today’s modern battlefield stretched out across the deserts of Iraq and the mountains of Afghanistan, the 7.62 x 51 NATO class of weapons are making a comeback, thanks to their extended range and increased one-shot knockdown potential (when the 147-gr NATO projectile finds its mark). 

Armalite is still making its AR-10 in many different flavors and shipping them overseas for the good guys to defend our freedom, 55-years after they lost the competition to the M-14.

Although ArmaLite still makes the “original” military model AR-10 with the front sight post and built-in rear carry handle and iron sights, Armalite also manufactures a complete mix of other models, some with an A4 style upper (flat top with Picatinny rails for adding optics, lights, lasers, grips, etc.), short 16-inch carbine barrels, stainless steel bull barrels, different color furniture (black and green), free float handguards and lots more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

*Does Ammunition Have a Shelf Life?*

Some thoughts about the shelf life of ammunition here. 







*3 Ways to Preserve and Protect Ammunition*

A common question is, “does ammo have a shelf life?”

Contrary to popular belief – it _does. While modern munitions are built to *outlive the people who purchased them, it doesn’t mean that upper limit can’t be reached. In this article, we’ll talk about several misconceptions about modern ammunition shelf life and recommend ways to improve it.
*_
*Lead Degradation*

_*For full metal jackets and bullets lined with brass, this is almost a negligible issue. For bullets with exposed lead, there is some risk associated with lead being exposed to oxygen over a long period of time and then being inhaled. That period of time? A long one. While there isn’t much in the way of definitive timelines set, it basically comes down to the perfect combination of:
*_
_*1. Humidity*_
_*The more humid an environment the rounds are exposed to on a regular basis can help determine the available water that lead has to cling to before being evaporated into the air.*_
_*TIP 1: Wood boxes actually work wonders in terms of absorbing excess humidity. Sawdust is also a great medium to store excess rounds inside a sealed container because it absorbs ambient water vapor very well.
*_
_*2. Temperature*_
_*The evaporation rate of water or just the movement of gas is all regulated, at least in part, by temperature. The hotter the temperature, the more that exposed lead will interact with air.
*_
_*3. Confinement*_
_*The availability of air is a major determination in how much it can interact with the exposed lead on the bullets.*_
_*TIP 2: Kept ammo in a container with no open air access (i.e. an ammo can, sealed container, etc.). This greatly reduces the effects of the previous two factors mentioned.
*_

*Primer Shelf Life for Ammunition*

_*In comparison to the olden days where black powder was used as the primary propellant for the shell, modern day ammunition is produced with smokeless powder primers. These primers – when not exposed to ammonia or corrosive agents – can effectively last for quite some time.

*__*NOTE: A general definition of modern ammunition is any ammunition produced with smokeless powder after the 1930s. So, those old Soviet-era 7.62x54R rounds are probably still good if they’re in a sealed container.

*_​_*The specific chemical composition of smokeless powder may vary depending on the manufacturer but generally it will always include nitroglycerine (primary charge for TNT) and nitrocellulose.*_
_*The best way to keep munition primers viable is to either pack the rounds in sawdust or simply follow good ammunition storing procedures. We’ve included those below for convenience.

*__*“How do I know when my ammunition primers are no good anymore?”

*_​_*A big sign – a bad sign – is when you see either a violet or scarlet colored gas coming from the canister. The primers have corroded to the point where the nitrogen-based compounds are exposed to the air and have begun to degrade. That means they’re no good. And those fumes? Certainly hazardous. But unless you’re popping open an old rusty ammo can buried in a partially exposed creek bed, this shouldn’t normally happen.
*_
*Ammunition Storage and Use Considerations*

*




Will it fire?! The primers look good. The casings, on the other hand – a bit suspect.*

_*Hopefully, we covered a range of different factors responsible for ammunition shelf life. In general, ammunition stands the best shot of being preserved for the long run if it is stored in a sealed container and kept in a cool, dark, arid environment.
*_
_*TIP 3: Store ammunition in a cool, dark, arid environment.
*_
_*For those stacking larger amounts of surplus ammunition for a rainy day, just remember that every time you open those canisters to do an ammo count, those rounds are exposed to air and humidity. While this won’t likely be a major factor in ammo degradation, it’s a consideration to ensure that ammo is promptly put back into a dark, dry, and sealed environment.*_


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some thoughts about the shelf life of ammunition here.








All good info, and should be followed by everyone who owns a firearm.  I reload most of my ammo...except for .22 and 9mm, and I keep it all in a series of wooden boxes in the basement/garage, where temperature and humidity changes are kept to a minimum.  I usually give it all a good inspection at least once a year, and I keep it "dated" as to when I loaded it.  I take a few rounds out of the older batches and fire them to make sure everything is still ok.  Although I don't hunt much anymore, I still give the firearms a good cleaning and test fire a few rounds at least annually, then back into the safe.  

Firearms and ammo are like anything else....they require certain minimum amounts of care if they are expected to work properly when needed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Don.  My husband never did reloads, but like you he cleans, maintains and checks his firearms regularly, and all but one we have at the ready goes into the gun safe.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2016)

*Browning Shotgun*

I have some firearms I inherited from my father. The shotgun is a Browning "Sweet Sixteen", made in Belgium. Dad probably acquired it in the mid to late 1950s. It has a vented rib and modified stock. I had it appraised at being worth at least $1000.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2016)

*Handguns*

The handguns I inherited from my father. When I knew he had a terminal illness, I went and got a permit so I could keep them.  The chunky-looking one is a 9mm Polish Radom he got as a WW2 souvenir. The blued gun is a .22 Ruger he bought in the late 1950s.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice old guns there Debodun.  Here's what the sweet sixteen is going for depending on condition, etc.  http://www.gunsinternational.com/gu...owning-shotguns-sweet-sixteen.cfm?cat_id=1363


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link. One Saturday morning my doorbell rang and my cousin was there with another man, a friend of his, who was interesting in buying it. My cousin must have mentioned it to this guy. I got the Browning out and he looked it all over and offered me $200. I almost got a hernia trying to keep from guffawing. Even at that time, I knew it was worth a lot more. He said it was because "it was all rusty inside." I maintained my stance and refused to sell it, but I did take it to my uncle (not the father of this cousin). My uncle said that the man that said it was rusty was full of beans (I toned down my uncle's actual comment). My uncle cleaned it, though, and gave me what looked like a huge knit stocking in which to keep the gun.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2016)

*Review of Ruger American 9mm*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm glad you have this thread.  I have been thinking of buying a gun online.  I found a website that sells them online.  I am thinking of a small gun that I can put in my pocket when I walk my dog.  There have been people around trying to steal dogs from their care takers.  I would die before I let someone take my baby girl.  Anyone know of a good small gun?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2016)

Here you go, Ruthanne. This is my everyday carry, with pocket holster. Kel-tec, .380.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm glad you have this thread.  I have been thinking of buying a gun online.  I found a website that sells them online.  I am thinking of a small gun that I can put in my pocket when I walk my dog.  There have been people around trying to steal dogs from their care takers.  I would die before I let someone take my baby girl.  Anyone know of a good small gun?



I would advise Against buying a pistol, online.  I don't know what kind of registration paperwork issues would be involved with an online purchase, but I would imagine that would be a hassle.  More importantly, a person should visit a gun store, and handle the weapon, and even test fire it at a range, before buying.  The "Fit" to a person's hand, and the severity of the "kick" are things that must be considered before buying a pistol to carry regularly.  If you intend to carry a pistol for personal protection, it Must be one you feel comfortable with, and you Must be able to use it almost subconsciously.  The time to get "familiar" with a weapon is NOT when danger is only seconds away.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Here you go, Ruthanne. This is my everyday carry, with pocket holster. Kel-tec, .380.


That looks like a nice one!  I like that holster, too.



Don M. said:


> I would advise Against buying a pistol, online.  I don't know what kind of registration paperwork issues would be involved with an online purchase, but I would imagine that would be a hassle.  More importantly, a person should visit a gun store, and handle the weapon, and even test fire it at a range, before buying.  The "Fit" to a person's hand, and the severity of the "kick" are things that must be considered before buying a pistol to carry regularly.  If you intend to carry a pistol for personal protection, it Must be one you feel comfortable with, and you Must be able to use it almost subconsciously.  The time to get "familiar" with a weapon is NOT when danger is only seconds away.


I have fired a 38 revolver before and was thinking of getting a small one.  I would think it's more of a paperwork hassle to buy one offline than online.  Have also thought of getting an air gun because they look like real guns, too.  I can't afford anything real expensive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2016)

The most popular concealed carry pistols listed HERE (3 pages).  I agree, better to buy one in person, get the feel for it, and fire a few rounds if possible.  I personally don't conceal carry (yet).


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2016)

You can order a gun online, but the seller has to send it to a gun dealer for you to pick it up. A gun seller just won't send you a gun, it is against the law. I know, I tried to.

And of course the gun dealer isn't to happy about you buying from someone else and may refuse to accept the deal. It's just best to go to a dealer, I've bought my last two weapons from a pawn shop. You can find good deals here and always ask them to throw in a box of ammo. They have new and used, at least here in Florida.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2016)

My granddaughter had a bit of a fit when she learned I had purchased this little friend.  It resides under my the pillow next to me.  If I take the bullets out of it, Izzy loves chasing the red laser dot at night. I know!!  I'm bad!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice little Smith&Wesson there Ina!


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

Except for mine being blue my everyday carry piece is the exact same model as yours Ina......nice little .38's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2016)

Ina said:


> My granddaughter had a bit of a fit when she learned I had purchased this little friend.  It resides under my the pillow next to me.  If I take the bullets out of it, Izzy loves chasing the red laser dot at night. I know!!  I'm bad!!
> 
> View attachment 27132View attachment 27133


I really like that and would like to get one like that.


----------



## Agman (Feb 25, 2016)

I think there must be quite a few of us who have snub nose 38 revolvers.  I love mine.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 26, 2016)

Ina said:


> My granddaughter had a bit of a fit when she learned I had purchased this little friend.  It resides under my the pillow next to me.  If I take the bullets out of it, Izzy loves chasing the red laser dot at night. I know!!  I'm bad!!
> 
> View attachment 27132View attachment 27133



Hey, Ina -- about how much does one of those cost?  Do you have to recharge the laser?


----------



## IKE (Mar 6, 2016)

I received my renewed ten year Concealed Carry License yesterday......I'm now good till March 2026.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Butterfly, With case and cleaning kit, I spent just under $1200.  

Now here is a real piece of craftsmanship.

https://www.facebook.com/Powderhook/videos/569632106523270/

You have to click on the white screen to start the video.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2016)

*Smith & Wesson 442 Airweight Revolver Review*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2016)

That 442 is just what I'm looking for. Thanks, SB.


----------



## IKE (Mar 13, 2016)

That S & W Airweight 442 is the gun I carry except I didn't want the lock (see the hole right above the cylinder latch) so I ordered it without......some say if the moon is just right they can be problematic, so why take the chance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2016)

You're welcome Pappy.  Yes Ike, I've heard about models not coming with that key lock, which I would never want or use either.  Here's an article and video discussing these locks, possibility of malfunction, even how to remove it manually if you happen to buy a pistol with one that you won't be using.  http://www.luckygunner.com/lounge/smith-and-wesson-internal-lock/

Ike, how is the recoil on that revolver, they say it's bad because of the light weight, is it a big deal or just an exaggeration?


----------



## IKE (Mar 14, 2016)

Well lady I'd call the recoil snappy but tolerable and manageable.

Let's face it, it's almost impossible to get around recoil in a small, short barreled and light gun but they serve a purpose and they were never designed for extended plinking sessions and honestly they are just not a lot of fun to shoot......I stay familiar with my 442 by firing it once a month (normally 20 rounds or so) with the factory ammo I carry and with my reloads.

But.

The ammo mfgs. have come forward and designed ammo and bullets for short barrels that is easier on the hand while still accomplishing what needs to be done if need be.....remember, in most cases snubbies get carried a lot and fired very little.

First off the 158 grain ammo in a snubbie is No Fun.....I carry 125 gr. Federal Nyclads and Speer has 135 gr. and 110 gr. ammo that was primarily designed for snubbies......there may very well be other ammo brands that produce a like product.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

*Review - Bond Arms Backup .45acp 2 Shot Derringer*

Looks like a neat little derringer here.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2016)

I hunted and fished a lot when I was younger. I still like to go out and target shoot.

I have a Remington 22 rifle my folks gave me for my 18th birthday. 
Savage 250-3000 (my old deer rifle.)
16 gage Winchester Model 1897 (used it when I was a kid, now it's retired also.)
22 single action 6 shot pistol (fun to plink with.) 
357 double action 6 shot revolver 

I keep all of them except the 357 in my gun safe. 
Lately I've been thinking of buying maybe something like a 12 gage Mossberg 500 for the home.


----------



## IKE (Aug 28, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I hunted and fished a lot when I was younger. I still like to go out and target shoot.
> 
> I have a Remington 22 rifle my folks gave me for my 18th birthday.
> Savage 250-3000 (my old deer rifle.)
> ...



Like you I own several firearms for hunting, plinking and home / self defense ......I will admit tho that because of age and no heirs I have been thinning out the herd considerably in the past couple of years.

You're probably already aware but Mossberg makes a 12 ga., 18.5" barrel, 5 round, matte blue finish model 500 pump shotgun that they call the "Home defense" and can be found in the mid to low $300.00 range.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Like you I own several firearms for hunting, plinking and home / self defense ......I will admit tho that because of age and no heirs I have been thinning out the herd considerably in the past couple of years.
> 
> You're probably already aware but Mossberg makes a 12 ga., 18.5" barrel, 5 round, matte blue finish model 500 pump shotgun that they call the "Home defense" and can be found in the mid to low $300.00 range.



The Mossberg "Home defense."  Yes, that's the one I've really been thinking about getting for the house. Thanks IKE.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2016)

One of my better firearms purchases was an old WWII M1 Carbine, made by IBM in 1943.  Apparently, there weren't very many made by IBM, and few have survived all these years.  I think I gave about $150 for it, with 3 30 round clips at an estate auction 20+ years ago.  I looked at a couple of gun sites awhile back, and these old things are selling for well over $2000.  Technically, I supposed it is an "assault rifle", and it would be handy if things went completely to pot in this nation....but I just take it out of the safe a couple times a year, put 3 or 4 rounds through it, clean and oil it good...then it goes back into the safe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2016)

Came across this video of a WWII Veteran, his longevity is due to his enjoyment of cigars, whiskey and guns.


----------



## IKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hard to really tell which one but the shotgun he's holding is either a Remington Model 11, made from 1905 to 1946, or a Browning A5 (Humpback) made from 1902 till 1999.

I purchased my 12 gauge Browning A5 in the late 70's and it has accounted for a lot of upland birds, waterfowl and small game and has never given me a bit of trouble.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Hard to really tell which one but the shotgun he's holding is either a Remington Model 11, made from 1905 to 1946, or a Browning A5 (Humpback) made from 1902 till 1999.
> 
> I purchased my 12 gauge Browning A5 in the late 70's and it has accounted for a lot of upland birds, waterfowl and small game and has never given me a bit of trouble.



My grandfather had one that looks like that one. His was a Remington, 12 gauge with a kick like a mule. The age period would have been right. The darn thing always jammed on the third shell so he had to get his game on the first or second shot.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2016)

hunting is either my 30-06 browning stalker or 44 cal seper redhawk


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Like you I own several firearms for hunting, plinking and home / self defense ......I will admit tho that because of age and no heirs I have been thinning out the herd considerably in the past couple of years.
> 
> You're probably already aware but Mossberg makes a 12 ga., 18.5" barrel, 5 round, matte blue finish model 500 pump shotgun that they call the "Home defense" and can be found in the mid to low $300.00 range.



IKE, Just wanted to let you know I went ahead and bought a Mossberg "Home Defense" Maverick 88, 12 gauge pump shotgun. I'm sure you know it's the low end model but I really like the feel and look of it. I'm hoping to get out and shoot it soon.

Thanks again for your help. :encouragement:


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2016)

one thing i learned in all my training is that a shotgun in a home defense situation is like artillery . it is great from a fixed position behind cover . but for checking out noises , rounding up family members and just being on the move it can be a poor choice .

a handgun is what you want if on the move or having to work door knobs , lights , a cell phone ,etc . as with any long arm leverage ain't your friend . my 105 lb wife can pop a long arm out of someone's hand in a second .

having both is ideal . last thing you want to do is try to keep a long arm on a bad guy while trying to dial a cell phone with the other hand .


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 28, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> one thing i learned in all my training is that a shotgun in a home defense situation is like artillery . it is great from a fixed position behind cover . but for checking out noises , rounding up family members and just being on the move it can be a poor choice .
> 
> a handgun is what you want if on the move or having to work door knobs , lights , a cell phone ,etc . as with any long arm leverage ain't your friend . my 105 lb wife can pop a long arm out of someone's hand in a second .
> 
> having both is ideal . last thing you want to do is try to keep a long arm on a bad guy while trying to dial a cell phone with the other hand .



We have both, and the rest are in the gun safe. My wife and I have a "basic" plan of defense but I'm hoping never having to go there. It's sad these days, there's been some home invasions.

Thanks for your thoughts..


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2016)

far to many mis-informed people think the shotgun is the be all and all home defense weapon but they can be quite mistaken . it is great as i said from a fixed location only .


as pointed out many times by trainers the shot-gun comes with lots of bad myths and poor tactics .

Yes, every American who has ever watched an action movie knows the sound of a slide being racked. but are you going to bet your life the drug addict who has come into your home with a pistol who is planning on doing you , your wife or kids harm is going to hear the scary sound while high and pay attention ? they don't even realize they have been shot most of the time . so what chance does a noise have .

The other problem is you have to be close enough to your threat for them to hear you. 

You are basically walking into a danger zone with an unloaded weapon. The usual response to this is, “I’m real quick with racking the slide. It won’t matter'

this is more mental masturbation because they lack realistic training.

In all honesty, you will not rack the slide quick enough. You will only rise to the level of training you have mastered. 

I have never seen any training methods where you practice sneaking up on a criminal with an unloaded gun.

or the person says they will have that shotgun loaded, but will rack it again when they get close.

I can’t even begin to know why any person in their right mind would take a live shell out of the chamber of a weapon, giving them one fewer round to protect his or her life in order to make a scary noise.

Scary noises are not a good tactic for saving your life, just like a rape whistle will never replace a gun. Arrive to the fight ready to fight, not with a scary noise making device.


you also need to properly point that order to not miss . a  shot-gun  in close quarters is similar to shooting a rile as far as hitting something .

at close range a spread on  the shotgun ranges from the width of a pack of cigarettes to the width of a tennis ball . the chances of a miss are pretty good while shaking and you still need to get that nice long gun at least up to eye level to keep from missing even at close range which is not easy to do in close quarters .

the biggest problem with long arms is if you are alone and capture the bad guy , good luck trying to keep that long arm   trained on the perp while dialing a phone , especially a cell phone .

if anything injures your arm you can't rack a shot gun either or use a rifle . needing two hands to use something can be a real problem , especially at such close range ..

they are also loud enough indoors to cause permanent hearing loss .

there are just so many reasons why trying to use any sort of long arm is a bad choice for urban home defense that just buying one is almost a waste without close quarters combat training .

if you really want something practical for home defense get a handgun unless you will be in one fixed position .


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> if you really want something practical for home defense get a handgun unless you will be in one fixed position .



I found an "ideal" home defense firearm, years ago.  It is an Intratec  tec 9....a lightweight, easy to handle, 9mm with a 32 round clip....a poor man's Uzi.  With one quick motion, 32 rounds of rapid fire is available.  One doesn't need to be a "marksman" to quickly dispatch a threat in a "home" environment.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2016)

dispatches everyone , including neighbors and family .


----------



## IKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> IKE, Just wanted to let you know I went ahead and bought a Mossberg "Home Defense" Maverick 88, 12 gauge pump shotgun. I'm sure you know it's the low end model but I really like the feel and look of it. I'm hoping to get out and shoot it soon.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. :encouragement:



Glad I was able to help you locate what you were looking for Davey.

I don't keep a loaded shotgun for home protection instead I've got 'loaded' .38 Special revolvers, or .357 Mag revolvers loaded with .38 Specials, scattered here and there in the house. 

Why the .38 Special round and revolvers vs semi-autos you may ask ?......the wife has always liked shooting a .38 revolver, compared to semi-autos, and if it's ever needed I want her to be able to reach for and find something that she is both familiar and feels comfortable with.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2016)

there is an advantage to revolvers , especially because most folks do not train removing safty's under stress .

the biggest advantage is that they will always go bang , never jam and can be fired discretely from a pocket .

i once slipped on my robe to investigate a commosion one night in front of our door . slipped a hammer less 640 in the pocket and no one knew i had a firearm that could fire through the pocket repeatedly


----------



## IKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I found an "ideal" home defense firearm, years ago.  It is an Intratec  tec 9....a lightweight, easy to handle, 9mm with a 32 round clip....a poor man's Uzi.  With one quick motion, 32 rounds of rapid fire is available.  One doesn't need to be a "marksman" to quickly dispatch a threat in a "home" environment.



*one bad guy yelling to another*........"Holy crap Zeke ole Don has got him one of them thar Tech 9's that hold a butt load of bullets, let's get the hell outta here."


----------



## IKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> there is an advantage to revolvers , especially because most folks do not train removing safty's under stress .
> 
> the biggest advantage is that they will always go bang , never jam and can be fired discretely from a pocket .
> 
> i once slipped on my robe to investigate a commosion one night in front of our door . slipped a hammer less 640 in the pocket and no one knew i had a firearm that could fire through the pocket repeatedly



Many, many moons ago I had a pro revolver firearms instructor tell me, "there are two types of semi-auto handgun owners, those that have experienced a malfunction / jam and those that someday will."

Now don't get me wrong I love my 45 ACP M1911's and semi-auto rifles and handguns in .22 LR but I will admit that through the years I have had a few malfunctions and I wouldn't want a malfunction to happen when I really needed my weapon.

Like the ole die hard instructor quoted above I just trust a revolver more to function when needed than I do a semi-auto which is why I conceal carry a S & W 642 as opposed to something like a small semi-auto in 9mm.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 28, 2016)

Grew up on a farm and hunted from the time I was old enough to lug the old Iver Johnson single-shot .410 to the pasture.  Developed quite an interest in firearms, working with various ballistic facts specific to different weapons.  Ended up in the early 70's getting my own Federal Firearms License and had a large collection of firearms.  Reloaded for most all of them.  Had an RCBS Rock Chucker press for the center fire rounds.  A Pacific turret style reloader handle my shotshell ammo.  

Iver Johnson single-shot .410
Marlin .22 lever action
S&W K15 Combat Masterpiece .38 Special
.257 Weatherby Magnum, handpicked from Roy Weatherby's stock
.25-06 Sako
.243 BLR
Winchester Model 94 chambered for .44 Magnum
S&W Model 29 chambered for .44 Magnum
Winchester Model 94 chambered for 30/30
S&W Model 19 .357 Magnum
S&W Model 66 .357 Magnum
Multiple Ithaca Model 37 shotguns in both 12 gauge and 20 gauge
Multiple Remington Model 870 shotguns in both 12 gauge and 20 gauge
Winchester Model 97 12 gauge... the most dangerous shotgun ever made for the shooter!
Winchester Model 12 12 gauge
Browning Auto 5 in both 12 gauge and 20 gauge
Browning "Sweet 16"

Those are the most memorable ones.. except for...

I had a Belgian made Browning Auto 5 in a Browning hard case with all three barrels... 30 full, 28 modified, and 26 IC.  Came with all the original instructions books, etc.  Had never been fired.  I bought this just a few months after Browning ceased manufacture in Belgium and moved it to Japan.  Kept it for about 10 years and finally sold it for a pittance compared to what I could get for it today.

Took a job in working out on the road in the early 80's.  Didn't have time to reload, hunt, or shoot.  If I would have come home on weekends and told the wife I was going hunting, she probably would have told me to find another place to live.  So, I began divesting myself of all the firearms and reloading supplies.  I did keep the K15 Combat Masterpiece for a few years.  Ended up trading it at a pawn shop for my first set of golf clubs.  Have never owned another firearm.

When I do see shotguns and rifles in stores, today, they all seem to have evolved to synthetic stocks.  All mine were back when stocks were made of "real wood".  The Weatherby was so beautiful.  Could almost see yourself in the finish.  The Belgian Auto 5 was beautiful walnut with gold trigger and gold inlay for the stamping.  

Had so many Ithaca Model 37's due to the bottom ejection.  I am ambidextrous.  Hunting, I would carry a while right handed and carry a while left handed.  Shooting left handed, I didn't have to worry about the empty hulls flying by my nose.  I also liked the Raybar front sight on the 37's and installed them on a number of the 870's I owned.


----------



## Brint (Dec 25, 2016)

I think the gun Ina has is a pretty good gun for an older person to use for self defense, it's a wheel gun and it has a laser sight on it, in 38spl which is easy to shoot. Another thing if you can have one where you live is to have a dog, even a small one that can see, hear and smell why better than you can, as a alert system! Also, people like to carry pepper spray for self defense, well as of late I have come across more than one article saying that Wasp [that;s right Wasp] spray is more effective than pepper spray in stopping an attacker and will cause temporary blindness. Again the laser sight is likely more important the what kind of gun you have, as you need to hit what your shooting at.  I got a LaserMax for an LC9 Ruger 9mm that I bought and like them so well that I have three guns with them, for being on target in a slit second you can't beat it! Especially in low light situations.


----------



## kaufen (Dec 25, 2016)

I like the indoor range close to here, and we have some friends with 115 acres who have a range. Nice!


----------



## yank (Dec 26, 2016)

Don M
looks like or path have been a lot alike.   The last deer I shot was tangled up in barbwire and that was about 3 years ago. I've got a lot of deer running around here.  I let people hunt on my land until someone shoot 2 of my calves and that came to an end a few years back.   The 300 mag sounds nice, rumor says army is testing the 300 mag for a sniper rifle. I was a sniper/sniper instructor in the early 80's. we trained everyone on any type of weapon, from national guard to SWAT teams. I've shoot competition (2 silver and a bronze).
A lot of people don't believe me then I tell them armadillos are carriers of leprosy. (non-contagious type)


----------



## yank (Dec 27, 2016)

by the tag it has to be 1.1, 1.2 or 1.3 explosives. the symbel above the word "explosive" makes it one those. 1.4 is normally ammunition.
is there a circle with UN in the circle


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2017)

open the cylinder look on frame behind crane, do you have picture of the right side?


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2017)

*Two of my keepers*

S frame 44 mag
Mod 1955 S&W Target 44 spl

Both 5 screw frames never part with them


----------



## Lon (May 2, 2017)

I don't hunt or shoot and don't own a gun of any kind. I have no problem with those that do.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 3, 2017)

A CZ 75 Compact 9MM and a custom made lawsuit preventer 18 1/4" barrel 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2017)

yank said:


> Don M
> looks like or path have been a lot alike.   The last deer I shot was tangled up in barbwire and that was about 3 years ago. I've got a lot of deer running around here.  I let people hunt on my land until someone shoot 2 of my calves and that came to an end a few years back.   The 300 mag sounds nice, rumor says army is testing the 300 mag for a sniper rifle. I was a sniper/sniper instructor in the early 80's. we trained everyone on any type of weapon, from national guard to SWAT teams. I've shoot competition (2 silver and a bronze).
> A lot of people don't believe me then I tell them armadillos are carriers of leprosy. (non-contagious type)



I encourage our deers to "prosper".  This Winter, I put out about 300lbs of corn for them, to keep them going while the vegetation was sparse.  They are good neighbors, and if things ever went to pot, they could be a food source.  I set up a couple of motion sensor sprinklers every Summer to keep them out of my garden, so we co-exist nicely.  

I can see where the Army would consider using a .300 mag sniper rifle.  With a little practice, my Browning BAR could probably "reach out and touch someone" at a distance of 1/2 mile, or more.  

Armadillos DO carry Leprosy...in their blood.  I watched a show once on Discovery Life Channel, where some young guy had killed an armadillo, and got some blood on his hands while handling the carcass.  It wasn't long before he had the symptoms, and by the time the doctors were able to diagnose the disease, he was in miserable shape, and took months to recover....with scars and side effects for the rest of his life.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2017)

I have three guns. A .380 and 9mm, both Kel-Tecs. I also have a sweet 1950s Beretta .22 auto. Too heavy to carry canceled. My .380 fits in my pocket holster just fine. Speaking of holsters, I have a drawer full of different styles and types.


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2017)

This is all I have left.  It's impressive looking but not very deadly.  Nice for target shooting however.

Why do pictures of guns look better when shooting left instead of right?


----------



## Wayne (May 4, 2017)

Lon said:


> I don't hunt or shoot and don't own a gun of any kind. I have no problem with those that do.



Lon it is not often you see a non gun owner say something like that respects to you for doing so.


----------



## Trade (May 19, 2017)

I've got a couple of revolvers. A Ruger GP 100 in Blue Steel with the 4 inch barrel and adjustable sights and a Smith and Wesson Model 60 J frame in .38 special. 

I've owned several 1911's in .45 ACP in the past because I really like the way they look and feel. However I ended up selling them because they are a bit too bulky for personal carry which I use my .38 snub for and I wasn't all that accurate with them for shooting at the range which is what I use the Ruger for. Besides that I mostly reload my own ammunition for practice shooting and I don't want to be bothered with sorting and trimming cases which you really have to do with an automatic if you want to avoid jamming. Revolvers on the other hand are very forgiving in that regard.   

I still have all my reloading tools but I've gotten away from going to the range. In fact I think I've only fired one round from my Ruger in the past 5 years. That was into an old computer hard drive I was getting ready to throw away. I didn't rely on just shooting it though. Before that I overwrote eveything on it about 7 times with Eraser, then beat the heck out of it with a three pound hammer. Then I shot it with my .357.

I'm pretty much on the far left politically. 

But I don't believe in gun control at all. 

I probably should live in Vermont. 

I like their politics, and I like their gun laws which amounts to "No permit? No Problem!"


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

I would still like to see Lon acquire a few guns...it would suit his all-American appearance!

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 26, 2017)

Lon said:


> I don't hunt or shoot and don't own a gun of any kind. I have no problem with those that do.



Awww, come on!  Just try it, Lon...you can start with a .22 pistol!  Target shooting is fun!

I have an 11-meter target range set up in my garage.  The bullets are captured in an armored basket; .22's or Airgun Pellets only.

Just clip on a Target and you're set!

See Pic:

HiDesertHal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2017)

CZP-10C review


----------



## RogerNVA (Jul 28, 2017)

Ruger Vaquero Single Action in .45 Long Colt.  Usually carry when working in woods on back of our property, Black Bear and Cougar in our area.  The rifle is a Savage in 22-250 with 10-40 x 55mm Scope.  Sighted in at 250 yards.  I enjoy Groundhog Hunting and really enjoy those longer range shots,  out to 600 yards.  Too much compensation for drop after 600 yards and the speed of the bullet starts to fall below the Speed of Sound past 600 yards which allows for the Groundhog to flinch and run before the bullet hits him.  I need to get a nice .308 or .300 WinMag for some real long range shots, but happy with what I have.


----------



## joel0711 (Aug 16, 2017)

---------
I hunt with 'bout everything--- love my crossbows and re curves( excalibur xbow 2 ,, and original damnon  howatt recurve),,first of season, then muzzlLloader (WHITE MTN STOCK WITH GREENMOUNTAIN BARRELL).
My favorite is bow season for deer.
Best gun for squirrel is  1972 Remington 552 speed master rifle and for shotgun 1972 remington 1100 barrell cut to 21 inches with extra full or modified choke tubes.
Growing up in east Tennessee we had little exotic game 'cept wild hogs,, now they have turned into a nuisance!
Handguns--I'm a "wheel man" due to the fact that revolvers is all I was trained on( 2 police academy s in the  late 70's),and they handle so many different loads. 1 1946 S&W K frame,,,1 1970 model 19 S&W .357mag
1 new in box (before I got it) 1972  S&W model 18 cal 22  with the 3 t's.....Did I mention I like S&W short guns??


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2017)

What a difference experience makes. When I first arrived in Alaska i bought a Taurus 'raging bull' 454 Casull when I started to apprentice as a hunting guide, because I thought the bigger the better for tracking bears. When i left Alaska I had by my cabin door a Mossberg 500 shotgun and on the shelf a 357 magnum for bear protection a 9mm assault rifle and a 9mm automatic for people protection. Took the photo below for one of my blog postings.


----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2017)

My hunting days are over. I have a friend that owns over 85 pistols and rifles. I think he entered every gun rifle that came around. He also bought many of his guns just because.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2019)

Stumbled across this video, looked interesting, so I'm posting it here.


----------



## Bob1950 (Feb 12, 2019)

Beretta M9, Beretta PX4 Storm Compact, S&W Springfield MP22 




*Firearm self-defense mantra*
"Shoot on the move.
 Shoot then move.
 Move then shoot.
 Practice all of these.
 Static shooting will get you killed."

In order the handgun to be an effective self defense weapon, the owner must be able to hit a small moving target, quite possibly while he is moving, seeking a cover. Shooting training should always include movements; therefore, learn to shoot while moving. Whenever possible, you should practice with a moving target and moving shooter. Proficiency with a handgun is a fast perishable skill. Regular training is a single option to maintain your capability to be a proficient shooter.

Martial art people are saying:
“If you do not train 1 day, only you know that.
 If you do not train 3 days, your teacher knows that.
 If you do not train for 1 week, everyone knows that.”

It is also true for handgun shooting.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2019)

Just picked up this little Rossi snub nose. Haven’t fired it yet, but must get up to our local range soon.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 13, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stumbled across this video, looked interesting, so I'm posting it here.


What a fascinating video, SeaBreeze!  Thank you for posting it.  The man is a true artisan.  Gorgeous rifle!!

I always admire people who have the ability to to hand make complex items that are both beautiful and functional.


----------



## Sue777 (Feb 13, 2019)

Smith & Wesson Bodyguard (38 special) and Ruger LC9S (9 mm).    Haven't been to the range in about a year but hoping to go a LOT more often when I retire in 2 weeks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2019)

*Star Spangled Banner*

Thought this was neat!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

Super Soakers keep the squirrels off the bird feeders.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 28, 2019)

Winchester mdl 70 .243 for deer hunting








Ruger 357 GP-100
My night stand essential 








Sig .22 semi for sometimes carry








Springfield ultra compact .45 if I’m serious about a situation









12 ga sawed off pump, to take care of most anything else, day or night


----------



## Trade (Mar 1, 2019)

House gun



Car gun


----------



## old medic (Mar 12, 2019)

Bob1950, very true words there....
My daily carry is an old Makarov that I have practiced with for 25 years. Its second nature to me now.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 9, 2019)

I prefer looking at pictures of guns and cars & trucks to Playboy. Maybe it is my age, not sure.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 9, 2019)

A few years ago ibought a .38 Featherweight because it is small & great for carry. After putting about 40 rounds through it my hand was killing me the next day. Now I shoot ten and that is all.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

I got a lovely duck hunting gun.  
And a BIG BORE for keeping intruders at bay.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey dog.... this is what the ducks think of your duck gun.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

Big bores will often keep people away... present company excluded! layful:nthego:


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

pappy said:


> hey dog.... This is what the ducks think of your duck gun.
> 
> View attachment 64235



:d:d:d


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Big bores will often keep people away... present company excluded! layful:nthego:



snicker snicker.


----------

